# Had to hold bowel movement. Can't go now, What now?



## Shelby_Mustang (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm alittle nervous now because i've been constipated for a couple weeks, ive used the bathroom in these couple weeks but not near enough so i considred myself still very constipated, very bloated i could barely eat..well i took a couple stool softeners that begin workign last night and then continued working today. I have two questions.First off i started going and started getting very nauseas. I usually do this coming out of constipation, when I do start using the bathroom I get severely nauseas to the point where I pull my trashcan infront of me. Do any of you get this way as well? So i used the bathroom and wasnt completely finished, i could feel more coming but so i didnt throw up I went and laid down real quick just until my stomach calmed. I do this ALL the time. I have to take a break wait for my stomach to settle then when I go back to the toilet even if i dont have the urge any more I can usually finish going. This time i didn't finish and I'm worried i constipated myself again. Can holding your movement make you sick besides just constipation? and nausea/cramping that comes with constipation? I didnt constipate myself again did i? I use the bathroom the same time everyday usually an hour to two hours after my first meal of the day which is when I used it today so you think I'll finish tomorrow when my bathroom break comes around? Was this a mistake to do? I have a phobia of vomiting so I was scared i was going to get sick and didnt finish my movement. Now im kind of regretting it..So my two questions in summary1. do you get nauseas even severely? when you start making movements after constipation?2. Did i just reconstipate myself or will I most likely finish the movement tomorrow when my potty break comes around?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Ginger capsules are very effective against nausea. Next time you are trying to come out of constipation and begin treating it... take the Ginger capsules.I imagine you will be able to pass the stool in time.


----------

